# Droid Charge Noob



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, so please don't flame me for asking this question...I'm coming from a Thunderbolt!!







I don't have to do any special root process to my phone before I flash a ROM using Odin?


----------



## goavs (Sep 1, 2011)

Just follow the instructions in the ROM's OP and you should be good to go from EE4. Reading the ODIN section of http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4847-guide-new-users-guide-everything-how-to-root-rom-kernels-radios-cwm/ might answer some questions too.

Two things I check: Make sure you're using the PDA option in ODIN. Second, I look at the phone's screen rather than ODIN to determine when the flash is completed. The phone screen will let you know when it's really done.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, but when I download a ROM, like say Gummycharged, it's a zip file. Do I have to change the file name to .md5 or .tar? I have PDA checked (and nothing else) but it doesn't recignize the ROM on my desktop...


----------



## coderaz (Nov 8, 2011)

TiffG said:


> Ok, but when I download a ROM, like say Gummycharged, it's a zip file. Do I have to change the file name to .md5 or .tar? I have PDA checked (and nothing else) but it doesn't recignize the ROM on my desktop...


Gummycharged is only distributed as a CWM (Clockwork Mod) update image. What you will have to do is first flash CWM onto your phone (using Odin) and then, once you reboot into recovery, you can flash GBE.

If you are looking for a much easier route, you can use this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10515-odinall-in-oneep4d-gingerbread-236-w-cwrimo-kernelrooted/. It is an "all-in-one" Odin package that will allow you to do everything at one time.

HTH...


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Odin files are in tar format, with the md5 checksum embedded. So a tar.md5 file is flashed in Odin, and is typically done for full builds, radios, or recovery (like cwm). Files intended to be flashed in cwm recovery end in zip, and typically are roms, kernels, themes, or tweaks. Commonly, you would Odin a full build or radios for a build, then Odin cwm. Then you would boot into cwm and flash the zips for your desired rom, kernel, theme, and tweaks, or some combination thereof.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok...thanks you guys!! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok...so now I flashed CWM via Odin...went into clockwork and did a backup...flashed Gummy said it was ok...now I'm stuck at the Samsung screen...


----------



## coderaz (Nov 8, 2011)

TiffG said:


> Ok...so now I flashed CWM via Odin...went into clockwork and did a backup...flashed Gummy said it was ok...now I'm stuck at the Samsung screen...


Sounds like you hit the famed bootloop in GBE.

(From http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5643-romep1wcwmgummycharged-gbe-21-10242011/)

*Updates:*
If you are having issues with the Samsung boot loop please flash this in odin, wipe data, then install GBE 2.0 again.
CWM 4.0.0.8 Voodoo

Hot boot fix GBE 2.1 (UPDATE FROM 2.0 zip)
GummyCharged GBE 2.1

(Personally, I have never liked GBE. I have hit too many issues and bugs with it on my device. Just my 2 cents though).


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

coderaz said:


> Sounds like you hit the famed bootloop in GBE.
> 
> (From http://rootzwiki.com...be-21-10242011/)
> 
> ...


Thanks for this...what ROM do you recommend...am thinking about trying *Humble 5.0 RC2 Gingerbread...*

Oh, and can I still use ROM manager to make a backup?


----------



## coderaz (Nov 8, 2011)

TiffG said:


> Thanks for this...what ROM do you recommend...am thinking about trying *Humble 5.0 RC2 Gingerbread...*
> 
> Oh, and can I still use ROM manager to make a backup?


Humble 5.0 is an awesome ROM. Very lean and fast. I ran it for awhile and had zero issues with it. Danalo still has some cleanup work to do, BUT, he provides both an Odin package and a CWM package.

I wouldn't recommend using ROM Manager. There were rumours (last time I used it) that backup/restore was not working. I don't know if that is still the case or not.

I do backups through Nitrality (https://market.android.com/details?id=com.nfye.insanity.toolbox&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5uZnllLmluc2FuaXR5LnRvb2xib3giXQ).

Also, you might want to look at ROM Toolbox (by JRummy16) https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jrummy.liberty.toolbox&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5qcnVtbXkubGliZXJ0eS50b29sYm94Il0


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

^^Thank you so much!! This whole Root/ROM thing is sooooo different from what I'm use to...thanks again!!


----------



## coderaz (Nov 8, 2011)

Happy to help.









HTC devices are in many ways SO much easier than Sammy devices. But, they're all fun.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Just an update...I have Humble up and running...just waiting for all my apps to redownload...excited to mess around with it for the remainder of the night...thanks again to everyone for their help!


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Gummy is waayyy outdated by now, as it's still based on an early test build of GB, and isn't really complete. At this point, just get stock EE4 and grab the ota, and either root that or flash a rooted, deodexed build. Then theme it and call it a day, we should have some sweet roms soon.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, you talked me into it...lol I went back to stock...followed the directions in the "Prepare for OTA" thread...


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for this info! Been looking for two weeks , and you packaged it all so nicely and dropped it in my lap! Merry Christmas to me!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm really trying to like this phone...but I just can't...I don't know why...just one of those things...


----------

